# Delacroix report



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Got down here yesterday mid day and fished for a couple hours. Only caught 1 red. 

Fished most of the day today with only 3 to show for it.


Tough tough tough. 

Water clarity is horrible. Can only see a chartreuse bait about 2" down. 

Trout do not seem to have moved into the marsh yet. 

Very few people fishing. Lots of people rebuilding. 

Definitely some scattered stuff in the marsh but navigation is fine. Seems the storm must have uprooted a lot of the submerged grasses, though. That may contribute to the clarity, or lack thereof.


----------



## jonnyred (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for the report. Hope it improves


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Caught 4 today. Mild improvement I guess. All were caught in waters nearer black bay. Not even a sniff in the interior marshes.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Are you poling around there at all? i've fished there a few times, just never sight fished. Beautiful area.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

No, I'm not set up for that. My aluminum duck boat doubles as my saltwater boat. On the trolling motor and chunking/ winding.


----------

